# I'm removing my Uber sticker!



## Kos

Well guys since i put my uber sticker on my car im getting more honks from cab drivers.
They would honk at me for no reason.Do you guys have this problem from cab drivers as well?


----------



## ThatUberChick

I can't talk, I'm in LA. Taxis are almost obsolete here.


----------



## K-pax

A bit, yes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Never happened to me in Houston. And we have to display it when working. We also have the "permanent" (stuck on like an inspection sticker) city and airport permits, so even when not ubering you can tell it's an uber even if you take the trade dress down. No cab has ever bothered me.


----------



## K-pax

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No cab has ever bothered me.


 Cab drivers must be nicer down there. They regularly cut me off, give me the finger, try to keep me from changing lanes, honk at me ridiculously and flash their brights when it's not appropriate, and I've even heard local stories of cabbies sending out fake pings while monitoring surge maps so people think they're driving to a surging ping, and then canceling before 5 min to steer uber cars away from the action. Not EVERY cab, but enough to notice.


----------



## valor

I drive with trade dress visible, but take it off when leaving car in public, after my car got "keyed." I don't know for sure that it was because of the logo, but it draws attention.


----------



## itsup2u

Hello all from Tampa. I have been doing UberEats now for a couple weeks. It is fun and getting to see parts of Tampa I would not have other wise. My biggest complaint is about non tipping ,as some days not even making minimum wage without them.


----------



## Ubercycle

I'm not going to Use my car to advertise Uber or Lyft for Free.
Think about it! how many people see your car and the sticker on it every day?
Newspaper advertising work that way, the first page is highly expensive, because 100% of readers and some no readers will see the first page, then the size of your add, and font and location...
Your windshield is your First page, how many people you think to see your windshield every day?
Taxi drivers lease the cab as is, the owner can put any sticker or advertising he want, and Use it's expenses for Tax deduction, what benefits for Uber drivers?
Uber can not force you to display it's sticker while driving for them, if they do so, therefore you are acting on behalf of Uber, which means anything you do is actually done and approved by Uber>>> you're an employee.
* Sticker doesn't mean you are working for Uber, i may still have my sticker, while my account is not active anymore.


----------



## UberChicago80

Maybe you have a taillight out


----------



## Ubergirlzz

Kos said:


> Well guys since i put my uber sticker on my car im getting more honks from cab drivers.
> They would honk at me for no reason.Do you guys have this problem from cab drivers as well?


No, but I took mine off anyway, because I figured it would be a cause of irritation to taxi drivers. Plus, I feel that some folks are jealous that I Uber (because they can't pass a background check), and they want to Uber and cannot. So they might damage my car. The way I see it, I don't really need the sticker. My pax know it's my car, they see me, and they've not once asked me where my sticker is... so why have one?


----------



## Ubercycle

Ubergirlzz said:


> No, but I took mine off anyway, because I figured it would be a cause of irritation to taxi drivers. Plus, I feel that some folks are jealous that I Uber (because they can't pass a background check), and they want to Uber and cannot. So they might damage my car. The way I see it, I don't really need the sticker. My pax know it's my car, they see me, and they've not once asked me where my sticker is... so why have one?


Pax has your name your car color, license plate number, can track your location via Uber app, what they need more? 
If Uber, and it's somehow impossible for many reasons, decided to use '' Auto Stop service" like cabs, then Uber sign and Logo will be mandatory to identify Uber cars.


----------



## NewEnglander

Starting in two days, you are going to be required by Massachusetts law to display it. Therefore, in two days I will start running the stickers. I'm not happy about it, but I want to be in compliance.

Boston taxi drivers are awful to ride share drivers. All that you mentioned and more. I think that running the decals will cause more of that to happen and I am especially concerned with female Uber drivers being intimidated against now. Currently, you can usually pick out the ride share driver in traffic and cabbies know that, but the new signs are just an invitation for trouble.


----------



## Ubercycle

> Currently, you can usually pick out the ride share driver in traffic and cabbies know that, but the new signs are just an invitation for trouble.


it's an invitation for trouble, and it's a free brand advertising.
Once all drivers are okay with stickers, Uber will update it's policy and mail big sign to every driver

similar to this :









Because only 187 million people Use smartphones in US, which is about 50% of US Populations, Uber will need to Use old fashion cab sign, to get no smartphone Users to know Uber and sign up and enjoy Uber service.
who knows! we may be able to Use this beside Uber app. and Uber prepaid gift cards







and









There is an important number of people who don't trust companies to have their credit cards on file, and others use cash in their daily life beside the fact that Uber has only 40 million monthly active riders out of 319 million American.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

NewEnglander said:


> Starting in two days, you are going to be required by Massachusetts law to display it. Therefore, in two days I will start running the stickers. I'm not happy about it, but I want to be in compliance.
> 
> Boston taxi drivers are awful to ride share drivers. All that you mentioned and more. I think that running the decals will cause more of that to happen and I am especially concerned with female Uber drivers being intimidated against now. Currently, you can usually pick out the ride share driver in traffic and cabbies know that, but the new signs are just an invitation for trouble.


I still wouldn't display it, law or not. I think a person who does so it just setting themselves up for trouble. Not once have my pax said "where is your sticker?" They don't care. Even if there's a law, I wouldn't follow it. How can they enforce it? They can't. If you get caught, just tell them you forgot, or you took it off to clean your window and misplaced it.


----------



## Ubercycle

Yesterday, i saw SUV with PA licence plate UBER - CAR


----------



## michael7227

It's bad in NYC plus yellow are the rudest drivers anyway... I thought it was cool to have my lit sign but I'm not so green anymore.


----------



## senorCRV

I uses laminated printouts in my windows so I can yank them out when I don't want them there.


----------



## iUBERdc

Ubergirlzz said:


> No, but I took mine off anyway, because I figured it would be a cause of irritation to taxi drivers. Plus, I feel that some folks are jealous that I Uber (because they can't pass a background check), and they want to Uber and cannot. So they might damage my car. The way I see it, I don't really need the sticker. My pax know it's my car, they see me, and they've not once asked me where my sticker is... so why have one?


Not afraid of a fine from your local police?


----------



## Ubercycle

it's always good to be yourself.
I had a parking ticket, during my hearing, when I told the lady, I'm doing Uber and I had to stop.... she turned her face away from me, printed a copy with full ticket and admin fee, and handed it to me. I didn't know they don't like Uber/Lyft drivers, I learned it the hard way.
Someone can damage your car because he had a bad experience with Uber, or he just don't like them for some reason.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

iUBERdc said:


> Not afraid of a fine from your local police?


Nope. My local police are too busy with the drugs and crack heads to care about Uber drivers.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

Ubercycle said:


> it's always good to be yourself.
> I had a parking ticket, during my hearing, when I told the lady, I'm doing Uber and I had to stop.... she turned her face away from me, printed a copy with full ticket and admin fee, and handed it to me. I didn't know they don't like Uber/Lyft drivers, I learned it the hard way.
> Someone can damage your car because he had a bad experience with Uber, or he just don't like them for some reason.


Right. There are many reasons not to advertise, this is just another good example.


----------



## iUBERdc

Ubergirlzz said:


> Nope. My local police are too busy with the drugs and crack heads to care about Uber drivers.


I know the airports are crazy strict about the decals, do you put it on for those trips?


----------



## Jerkyking

I like starting physical fights with Jamacian Cabbies at Union Train Station in New Haven CT
It starts with me blocking the whole pick up line with a "stalled " or Vapor lock in my engine
It ends when the Police walk over and break up the verbal fight between me and the cabby.
I've never been arrested (well from this fighting) but it is fun to see how long 7-15 minutes that I can push it.
These effing cab companies in New Haven SUCK!

Ed A


----------



## Tommy Vercetti

No problems here, I put a fake intimidating tattoo on my face when driving around cabbies to get to my pax with this evil stare on my face, then I take it off when pax get in and I'm like "omg how are you, lets go to your destination!"


----------



## I_Like_Spam

K-pax said:


> Cab drivers must be nicer down there. They regularly cut me off, give me the finger, try to keep me from changing lanes, honk at me ridiculously and flash their brights when it's not appropriate, and I've even heard local stories of cabbies sending out fake pings while monitoring surge maps so people think they're driving to a surging ping, and then canceling before 5 min to steer uber cars away from the action. Not EVERY cab, but enough to notice.


Competition in the livery business has always been very rigorous, welcome to the industry. Cab drivers (even from the same company) have competed fiercely for years. BTW, I wouldn't be surprised if some of your brother Uber partners are sending out some of the fake pings as well.

Back in the 90's, the post jumping and trip stealing among cab drivers were very common tactics


----------



## Trafficat

So far I've not had much trouble from the cabs. I've had an occasional cab driver give me some really nasty gesturing but it doesn't bother me. I feel bad for them in a way that their way of life is being jeopardized, but I don't feel guilty. This is the future. Things change. Nothing lasts forever. I know a lot of cab drivers are livid about Uber. Personally I always try to be nice to the cab drivers and all the fellow Uber and Lyft drivers out there. 

Sometimes customers do things that cause drivers to get mad at each other. I picked up two guys recently. BOTH had called for an Uber and one also called for a cab. I got there first, they told me, and sure enough I saw another Uber pulling up right after. They told me that by calling multiple cars in they wouldn't have to wait as long. I know I've also personally pulled up to a spot that is pretty desolate (not a place where you are likely to pick up the wrong pax) only to see a guy getting into another Uber and then getting canceled on or noshow.


----------



## temdriver

I think it would be better not to remind them their pain, while I am able to do Uber without a sign, I prefer not to use it and do my job at the best


----------



## UberCrab

I drive in the Baltimore/Annapolis area and many of the taxi cab drivers can be obnoxious, uncooperative, confrontational and rude...I've had my fair share of being cut off, given the middle finger, kept from changing lanes, being honked at ridiculously, etc., and I've even heard stories of cabbies damaging cars while the Uber driver was in a convenience store getting coffee. I agree with Ubergirlzz; Displaying the Uber logo is just setting themselves up for trouble...I don't like being a target. I have two Uber stickers affixed with rubber bands, one on each side of the passenger sun visor. That way I can flip the visor down (facing the windshield OR side window) when waiting for a pax pick-up and flip it back up and out of sight when on a ride or offline. I have never been asked "where is your sticker?" Interestingly, I can usually spot fellow Uber drivers (and I'm sure they and the cabbies can spot me) by their driving behavior alone. There are certain areas ("hot spots") frequented by Uber drivers and cabs alike. I've noticed the same cars circling these areas, like vultures, waiting for requests. I know for a fact that the cops also know which cars are Ubers. I've stopped and chatted with a few police officers during down-time and believe me, they notice the cars that circle around and stop with flashers on. Often, they've said that they appreciate us Uber drivers because we're helping keep drunk drivers off the road and we are quick to clear the intoxicated persons out of the congested bar areas. I've made it a habit to wave at police as I pass them. I WANT them to know I'm an Uber driver. As for the taxi drivers...they're gonna be idiots regardless. I just don't want to be obvious.


----------



## tohunt4me

UberChicago80 said:


> Maybe you have a taillight out


They go put a lot quicker doing Uber ! Already changed one in my 2 year old car. When you replace,buy the L.E.D. tail light,brake light turn signal bulbs. They last forever !
Even Autozone carries them now.


----------



## tohunt4me

In my market,the taxi drivers honk a lot at people they consider potential Street hails. They seem to get quite few pickups with the honking.
They even got a drunk COMING to my car that had called me by honking. I laughed,called him and canceled no charge. Got another one right away.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

iUBERdc said:


> I know the airports are crazy strict about the decals, do you put it on for those trips?


Nope, I do not. Screw them! They don't need to know I'm an Uber Driver.


----------



## mghtyred

Ubergirlzz said:


> Nope, I do not. Screw them! They don't need to know I'm an Uber Driver.


You say that now, but you may change your tune when you get a $1000 fine. Aren't you worried you're going to get spotted in the pigpen?


----------



## iUBERdc

mghtyred said:


> You say that now, but you may change your tune when you get a $1000 fine. Aren't you worried you're going to get spotted in the pigpen?


Yea airport cops are bored as anything and look to get people on technicalities. Unless your kissing and hugging your pax goodbye, it'll be easy to tell you're an UBER at an airport


----------



## Ubergirlzz

mghtyred said:


> You say that now, but you may change your tune when you get a $1000 fine. Aren't you worried you're going to get spotted in the pigpen?


Nope. I don't enter the pigpen. My airport rides are pax that are picked up from their homes and taken to the airport. Or, I cruise near the airports and get pings that way.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

iUBERdc said:


> Yea airport cops are bored as anything and look to get people on technicalities. Unless your kissing and hugging your pax goodbye, it'll be easy to tell you're an UBER at an airport


I have a strategy. I blow my pax a kiss goodbye as their back is turned to me. Throws the bored cops off...


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver

Ubergirlzz said:


> No, but I took mine off anyway, because I figured it would be a cause of irritation to taxi drivers. Plus, I feel that some folks are jealous that I Uber (because they can't pass a background check), and they want to Uber and cannot. So they might damage my car. The way I see it, I don't really need the sticker. My pax know it's my car, they see me, and they've not once asked me where my sticker is... so why have one?


CPUC regulations in California requires that all rideshare drivers to display trade dress on the front and back passenger side window. If you get caught giving Uber rides without it, you can be subject to a $1,000 fine. Be careful in LA as the cops have a sting unit. They can impound your car for 30 days as well.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Unless the cop is a female, I don't think they'll give them out to the "uberettes".


----------



## Ubergirlzz

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> CPUC regulations in California that requires all rideshare drivers to display trade dress on the front and back passenger side window. If you get caught giving Uber rides without it, you can be subject to a $1,000 fine. Be careful in LA as the cops have a sting unit. They can impound your car for 30 days as well.


Duly noted. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## EX_

Uber never gave me one.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

OC Lady Uber Driver said:


> Be careful in LA as the cops have a sting unit. .


That's certainly good news, if they are spending a lot of time and effort on this silliness, it means that the real crime problem in LA is gone and the bloodz and cripz and the mexican mafia, and the rest are all kaput and have disappeared from the scene.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

I have a sticker on my car for my TNC fingerprint verification that IDs me as a TNC driver even if I'm not putting up trade dress. I'm required by city ordinance to have both up in order to pick up (and possibly drop off as well) at ABIA. 

I usually do put up the trade dress of whichever "primary" TNC I'm running at the time (many here in Austin, TX run more than 1 to maximize the number of pings we get from pax on multiple services), but I like to take the trade dress out of the sleeve that I have taped to the windshield when I'm done driving. Also, if I'm doing delivery that day (usually UberEats) I don't bother putting up trade dress for Uber. 

What's wrong with advertising? Doesn't every driver on here from literally anywhere complain that there are aren't enough riders to keep the large number of drivers busy? If you're going to advertise, though - be sure to have your referral code up and visible from a distance as well. 

I've driven around downtown with TNC trade dress on and haven't gotten much static from the cabbies. Then again, I go out of my way to stay out of their way and let them through whenever possible. Most, hopefully understand that the cab pax population and TNC pax population don't really overlap very much.


----------



## Jagent

Ubergirlzz said:


> Right. There are many reasons not to advertise, this is just another good example.


No stickers here that I know of, but if they are required in the future, I'll do my best to not use one. I'm with you, I don't like the idea of advertising this gig.


----------



## charmer37

I don't give free advertising for uber or Lyft. I keep the plaques in my glove compartment. Uber and lyft have paid millions for advertising, Increase your sorry a$$ rates and I might consider displaying there stupid logos.


----------



## charmer37

Jagent said:


> No stickers here that I know of, but if they are required in the future, I'll do my best to not use one. I'm with you, I don't like the idea of advertising this gig.


 I agree, There are more than enough uber drivers displaying uber stickers, No advertising on my car.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

charmer37 said:


> I don't give free advertising for uber or Lyft. I keep the plaques in my glove compartment. Uber and lyft have paid millions for advertising, Increase your sorry a$$ rates and I might consider displaying there stupid logos.


Right? I feel the same.


----------



## Sueron

Removing mine... got permanently deactivated. Now for my back up!

Need a ride! Prices effective 2/1/2017
Local or long distance
24 Hour service Licensed and Insured
ETA 15 minutes within 10 miles of Calera, AL.
Before 10:00 PM $5.00 plus $1.00/mile
10:00 PM to 2:00 AM $10.00 plus $1.50/mile
2:00 AM to 7:00 AM $15.00 plus $2.00/mile

Waiting time. . . First 3 minutes, Free
Before 10:00 PM $0.25/minute
10:00 PM to 2:00 AM $0.50/minute
2:00 AM to 9:00 AM $1.00/minute
Avoid waiting time charges, be ready at time of pick-up

Have gone as far as Tupelo, Ms, ($150.00 fare) and Anniston, AL. ($190.00 fare)

On Uber... Sorry, we’re unable to provide a fare estimate for that trip.


----------



## MrLinus

Jagent said:


> No stickers here that I know of, but if they are required in the future, I'll do my best to not use one. I'm with you, I don't like the idea of advertising this gig.


You tell'em Josie!!!!!


----------



## Wedgey

Where are you going to put your sticker at?


----------



## MrLinus

Ubergirlzz said:


> Right? I feel the same.


I also feel the same.


----------



## ng4ever

I heard this from a lot of drivers. 

Some people put one up others just keep it not viewable outside on their dashboard. 

Main reason I use Lyft because they actually tell you the color of the car and have a picture of the car. So it is a win win for both driver and customer if they choose not to put a Lyft/Uber sticker viewable on their car.


----------



## Wedgey

MrLinus said:


> I also feel the same.


Same as what?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick

Uber should design an app that plays like pokemon to help the drunks find the car and or driver. VR IRL Uber, who needs a sign then.


----------



## Trafficat

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Uber should design an app that plays like pokemon to help the drunks find the car and or driver. VR IRL Uber, who needs a sign then.


Make my car appear to be a giant Pikachu!


----------



## Honey Badger

They can stick their sticker I don't use em


----------



## tootsie

Kos said:


> Well guys since i put my uber sticker on my car im getting more honks from cab drivers.
> They would honk at me for no reason.Do you guys have this problem from cab drivers as well?


I'm in Gouston, no issues with taxi drivers. However I only ever see taxi vans. See cars evey blue moon.


----------



## Ubergirlzz

Honey Badger said:


> They can stick their sticker I don't use em


There's really no need to. The pax have our picture, our car, our license plate. Duh. What more do they need?


----------



## Ubergirlzz

charmer37 said:


> I don't give free advertising for uber or Lyft. I keep the plaques in my glove compartment. Uber and lyft have paid millions for advertising, Increase your sorry a$$ rates and I might consider displaying there stupid logos.


I do the same. My stickers are also in my glove box.


----------



## mackncheese

ThatUberChick said:


> I can't talk, I'm in LA. Taxis are almost obsolete here.


Driver from nyc..how's the l.a market? how's the uber eates out there? Nyc has more reg's..


----------



## Merc7186

I'm not sure if I have a problem from cab drivers...I speak English and I don't understand their gibberish.

I think they are wishing me well.....yeah, that's it.


----------



## gizmotheboss

I rarely use the rideshare stickers on my car the exception is when I pick up at the airport which is hardly ever. I hate other rideshare drivers. *They compete for my ride request.* Every time I see one of those rideshare stickers on the road I try to get in front of them and slow down to piss them off or Wait at a green light until it is about to turn red then proceed or stop at a stop sign and make them go around my car. By the way I only do this When I have no riders


----------



## Rakos

itsup2u said:


> Hello all from Tampa. I have been doing UberEats now for a couple weeks. It is fun and getting to see parts of Tampa I would not have other wise. My biggest complaint is about non tipping ,as some days not even making minimum wage without them.


Ok...your avatar is sweet....

I remember my 63 corvair monza...

One of the funnest cars I ever had...8>)

Great monkey ride...!

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Ubercycle said:


> it's an invitation for trouble, and it's a free brand advertising.
> Once all drivers are okay with stickers, Uber will update it's policy and mail big sign to every driver
> 
> similar to this :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because only 187 million people Use smartphones in US, which is about 50% of US Populations, Uber will need to Use old fashion cab sign, to get no smartphone Users to know Uber and sign up and enjoy Uber service.
> who knows! we may be able to Use this beside Uber app. and Uber prepaid gift cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an important number of people who don't trust companies to have their credit cards on file, and others use cash in their daily life beside the fact that Uber has only 40 million monthly active riders out of 319 million American.


that's not viable with uber, not at all.

Once you go that route, it becomes possible to do street hails, then the very very fine line between taxis and uber is gone. In which case uber needs to spend gazillions getting compliant with taxi laws/regulations. Which means killing pool/line. Raising rates to taxi rates... 24/7 commerical insurance coverage... and those are the big ones.


----------

